# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Tycie po rzuceniu palenia?

## Ola88

Hej, czy ktoś tutaj odpowie mi na pytanie, dlaczego tyjemy po rzuceniu palenia? Moja mam rzuciła palenie i nie ukrywam że bardzo jej się przytyło :/
Dlaczego tak się dzieje? Czy papierosy mają jakiś wpływ na przemianę materii? 
Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## susu

Takie tycie najczęściej jest spowodowane przez podjadanie. zamiast papierosa-batonik  :Big Grin:

----------

